# Save kastleburg from the scrap heap!



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, after many unsuccessful attempts to sell Kastleburg, the time has come to shut the doors on the grand old circuit. The popularity of the classic road courses of the 60's & 70's has given way to the modern Autodromes. In the years to come, Kastleburg will fade into obscurity, a glimmering memory the likes of Reims-Gueux, Rouen les Essarts and Nurburgring-Nordschleife.

If anyone is interested in saving Kastleburg from the scrap heap send me a PM.
Thanks Guys!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh man Yankee.. I thought you had found a buyer a ways back.. If I could, I would in a heart beat.  Best of luck saving it!!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Joe!


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

It would be a shame to destroy such a nice track!
I recently gave away my track to a church group. The kids are going to have a lot of fun ripping around on it. Perhaps you could give it to a church or a school. Even offer it up for a raffle prize with the money going to your favorite charity.
Cheers Ted


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Tsooko said:


> It would be a shame to destroy such a nice track!
> I recently gave away my track to a church group. The kids are going to have a lot of fun ripping around on it. Perhaps you could give it to a church or a school. Even offer it up for a raffle prize with the money going to your favorite charity.
> Cheers Ted


Great idea....Thanks!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

wow yankee,i wish i could! i have showed your track to alot of people....great idea about the raffle though eh?


----------



## blazingsaddles (Aug 23, 2009)

*Noooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!*

I'm interested and in the L.A. area I can talk to my buddy who has a buisness with large delivery trucks that run on deisel fuel I just need to see how much fuel(and food) it would cost for the round trip to Nevada.If not I agree a raffle for charity would be a great idea or a church group or boys and girls club.

But please don't send it to the scrap heap your track is a work of art and deserves to be enjoyed
E.A.S.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Man I wish I was closer...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'd like to see it on the next Pawn Stars!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

There ya go, call Rick, Chumlee, and Big Hoss out...:thumbsup::thumbsup:...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, just to add to the historical significance of this track.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I can just see Chumley launching cars off the track!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

In case you wanna see some more shots of the track...

www.afxracing.com


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Have you asked if racemasters wants it?


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Crimnick said:


> Have you asked if racemasters wants it?


I have thought about that...I guess I should give Steve a call....it's worth a shot, Thanks!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

yankee_3b said:


> I have thought about that...I guess I should give Steve a call....it's worth a shot, Thanks!


Yeah I'm thinking since kastleburg is plastered all over the AFX site....they could write if off as advertising.....it's used as a backdrop for new car photo's..:thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Man this thread actually choked me up. please do everything you can to save her she is far to historic to scrap. heck I"ll steal a truck and come get it if need be.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I mixed up 2 awesome tracks...*

moved this to the Peacefield thread. 

BUT... Racemasters picking Kastleburg up seems to make SOOO much sense. :thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

coach61 said:


> Man this thread actually choked me up. please do everything you can to save her she is far to historic to scrap. heck I"ll steal a truck and come get it if need be.


It looks like you just might have to do that! I'll have it all ready to go so you can load it up real quick and sneak out of town before they catch up to you.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Have you found an interested party?


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Have you found an interested party?


Plenty of interest, but no buyers. After 2+ years of trying to find a buyer and a down economy, Kastleburg has been retired. Thanks for asking! Here is what is left:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

RIP Kastleburg...


----------



## woodcote (Mar 24, 2009)

That is really sad news 

I really enjoyed putting together a trans-Atlantic interview with Tom about the building of the Kastleburg for issue 3 of the UK Slot Car Mag (just google it).

Tom clearly has an amazing talent and his enthusiasm will - I'm sure - inspire a few attempts at landscaping HO tracks this side of the pond.

I guess there are positives out of this sad news: the Kastleburg will live on in the memories of every visitor to the AFX website. And that empty board is ready for the _next_ project :thumbsup:

I can't wait to see the build. Will the castle remain?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That is a real bummer Yankee . . . sorry to hear it.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Can you put it back?


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

From the ashes will rise...


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

woodcote said:


> That is really sad news
> 
> I can't wait to see the build. Will the castle remain?


No, I will finish it off as diorama and probably sell it eventually.

Rich, 
I could put it back, but I want to try something different next time.

Thanks for all the kind words guys. 

I will be selling off all the HO structures, pits, clubhouse, grandstands, flag tower and castle. If anyone is interested send me a PM. Not sure How I will be shipping them...want to make sure they don't get damaged. I'll post pics later.


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

*Kastleburg Items for Sale*

Attached are the Kastleburg items I will be selling. I will entertain any reasonable offers. I have not yet checked into shipping costs and exactly how I will be able to pack them to avoid breakage.

If anyone is interested send me a PM. Thanks guys!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

*Kastleburg Items for Sale*

More Pics!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Man If I was heading down to phoenix this year I would so buy the castle, but I think shipping to Canada would put it out of my price range.... Beautiful stuff.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

awww shucks yankee!sooo sorry to see it go,man!me and my son poured over the pics time and time again.but all good things must come to an end i suppose...best of luck on the new build and we can't wait to see the pics of course...really sorry to see kastleburg go man it was truly a piece of art.all the best from canada,neil


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! Appreciate the kind words.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

from the ashes will rise...muahhahhahh!:wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

yankee_3b said:


> Thanks guys! Appreciate the kind words.


Tom,

Will always remember our Family Vacation to Vegas several years ago! Getting to race on your Kastleburg layout....Fun Times!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Then our kids hit the strip to get Hammered, gamble all their alowance away, were picked up for soliciting, puked, swore and thrown in the pokey. Not bad for a 5 and 6 year old eh? LOL Vegas...it will do that to a kid. Just kidding :lol: .....Circus Circus :hat: and Cotton Candy :hat:.

Tom I am Hoover Damn lucky to have gotten the chance to meet you and your Lovely Wife. First Class all the way.

Will your next track have enough clearance for any AFX Hooters Semi Trucks?

Man you need a AFX Semi Trailer cam for your next layout for sure. I saw a video that someone made with an AFX Semi trailer that had a mini video camera stuffed in it. Would make for some excellent videos of your next layout...Yeah!

Bob...Keep On Truckin'...zilla


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

The rise and fall of Kastleburg.

__________________


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Save Kastleburg*

*Harold & Kumar Go to Kastleburg.*










__________________


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)




----------

